# ASPC/AMHR



## kmh (Oct 24, 2006)

Can someone give me a list of farm names that raise, sell & show ASPC/AMHR registered horses. I would like to stay in the midwest area...Iowa, Illinois, Nebraska, Minnesota, Missouri, etc.

I am aware of Rhapsody Shetlands (Iowa) and Springer Farms (Illinois). I have looked on the web for double registered breeders and they are hard to find. I would like to see what else is available out there.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Steph


----------



## ctinsley (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi we are located in Missour (www.tinsleysshadylane.com) we are expecting 2 double registered foals in the spring. Have several others we are showing or will be showing.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 24, 2006)

Most of our horses are ASPC/AMHR. Click on website Filipowicz Farm bottom of this post.




:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Steph,

Royal Pony Farm in Story City/Roland produces a few. They often have adult ponies for sale who are old enough and small enough to hardship. Donna's email is on their website at http://www.royalponyfarm.com Bob & Audry Resh also produce some very small Shetlands but I don't know if they have any that are double registered.

Will you be at the Area VI Club meeting on Saturday in Walnut?

Lewella


----------



## kaykay (Oct 24, 2006)

since we started our herd we have found that it is much easier to find aspc/amhr colts then it is fillies and mares. Lyn has a beautiful aspc/amhr mare for sale (unless she already sold) we should have 2-3 aspc/amhr foals in 2007.

getitia at buckeye also has some but again they sell very quickly.


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 24, 2006)

Kay she is going to Frannie and Walters! Thanks guys. I do have another one ,a 12 year old mare that was national champion, has hof in halter and pleasure driving and is a dam of distinction with three foals that are hof halter also... she is a breeding challenge tho. She twins and then resorbs frequently. but she is an awesome Michigan mare. IF anyone is interested in her, I paid 5500. for her and would take 2500..... no guarantees about breeding.. but she drives like a sports car!


Lyn


She is the grey mare driving in my avitar. Michigans TV Image.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 24, 2006)

aww im so happy for them! i wanted her so bad and this is the 2nd time i had been offerred her but always comes when im broke LOL

Kay


----------



## CountryHaven (Oct 24, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Lyn, when you say 'drives like a sports car', in horse-speak does that mean 0-90 in under a minute and turns on two wheels???? LMAO... Just kidding, if I had the dough I'd take a chance on her because I've always thought she was lovely, and if she didn't breed I'd have a great driving mare.[/SIZE]


----------



## Tenltraining (Oct 25, 2006)

kmh said:


> Can someone give me a list of farm names that raise, sell & show ASPC/AMHR registered horses. I would like to stay in the midwest area...Iowa, Illinois, Nebraska, Minnesota, Missouri, etc.
> 
> I am aware of Rhapsody Shetlands (Iowa) and Springer Farms (Illinois). I have looked on the web for double registered breeders and they are hard to find. I would like to see what else is available out there.
> 
> ...


Hi Steph,

We are located in Ky. but travel into Illinois during the show season. We have some aspc/amhr foals coming in the spring by national top ten stallions. We have two small shetland stallions, one is an amha/amhr/aspc 33.5 inch bay pinto that has won national top ten and champion of champions, also won reserve champion in amha too. He is siring really long necked pretty foals! We have both aspc/amhr mares in foal to him and also some amha/amhr mares in foal to him. They are awesome crosses.

We also have a 37.25 stallion, arenosa bloodlines that is both a top five in amhr nationals and a top five in foundation driving at Congress this year, being a small one in with the taller ones, he still great! Big mover too.

We should have four or five aspc/amhr foals and four or five amhr/amha foals that are half shetlands. Our foals are due starting in early March. thanks, Laura


----------



## alphahorses (Oct 25, 2006)

Alpha Farm is in SW Ohio. We have been putting together a smaller herd of ASPC/AMHR horses. Expecting our first double registered foals and a few ASPC foals that should stay small enough to hardship in 2007. Most are Arenosa Breeding. Also Graham's Little King Lee and Michigan breeding.

www.AlphaHorses.com


----------



## Getitia (Oct 25, 2006)

We are located in Central Ohio and we have a few ASPC/AMHR horses currently available and next year we are expecting about 18 ASPC/AMHR foals. All will be futurity nominated.

We are fortunate in that one of our stallions who is aspc/amhr/amha was the sire of the 2005 National Grand Champion over mare and was also the grandsire to the 2005 Reserve Grand Champion mare as well. Many of the 2007 breedings are repeats of previous breedings that have produced Champions at the National Level in both driving and halter.

Here are a few of our previous aspc/amhr foals - some are a size, some b - if this is the type you like, we would love to have you visit.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 25, 2006)

In MO there is a farm called Candy Land Ranch, they got some nice AMHR/ASPC horses currently for sale.

http://www.candylandranch.com/

Getitia...I'm still in love with that buckskin pinto colt, he is absoutely gorgeous



:


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 25, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Tami, As of today Image is going back to Doc Taylors... and I am getting a steel colt!!! Wait till you see him he is tiny and awesome. I only have a rought weaner pic of him but I will post tomorrow.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2006)

lyn i cant wait to see! congrats to you. im gonna go in the spring to taylors sell but i suspect as usual the filly i picked will be the high selling horse LOL.

Oh i can tell already i will be in trouble when foaling season hits getitias LOL


----------



## CountryHaven (Oct 28, 2006)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Tami, As of today Image is going back to Doc Taylors... and I am getting a steel colt!!! Wait till you see him he is tiny and awesome. I only have a rought weaner pic of him but I will post tomorrow.[/SIZE]
> 
> Lyn



I saw your announcement on the mini forum of that! Huge congrats! He's a pretty boy.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 29, 2006)

: I was going to mention the Royal Pony Farm but Lewella beat me to it.

I have a Royal pony and he is awsome and stands in at 37.5'' measured as a pony and 36.75'' measured as a mini. He is only ASPC but i think Donna is wanting me to hardship him AMHR. There becoming really interested in the AMHR/ASPC pony/minis and most of theres are foundation and make AMHR height.

Out here in Ohio here ohio and our area we have Getitia, the taylors www.taylorponyfarm.com and so many more.

Try the LB breeders connect and go to where it says Shetlands or Ponies.

Lyn i seen your new guy in they other thread, WOW!!!!! So when you come up to pick him up you know your going to stop in and see Leeana right, only 30 minutes away



:



:



:


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 29, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Leeana, Im not picking him up, BRuce is.... sorry.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

